# كيف اطور نفسي بهندسة الميكاترونكس



## Tareq Abu Mariam (2 مارس 2014)

كيف اطور نفسي بهندسة الميكاترونكس .. ؟


----------



## Omar.Ay (25 مارس 2014)

بص لازم تجيب مراجع و تتعود تذ​اكر لوحدك و تاخد كورسات عالنت و تنزل فيديوهات و اللي واقف قدامك تسأل عنه و تبحث لحد لما تفهم 

من الاخر اهتم بنفسك علميا . و احرص علي ما ينفعك و استعن بالله و لا تعجز .


----------



## rania.a (14 يوليو 2014)

اشترك في مسابقات الإلكترونيات في الجامعة والمدرسة ,, هاد الشي بخليك تبحث كتير وتطلع وتكتشف اشياء جديدة في عالم الإلكترونيات ما كنت تعرفه .
و تابع البرامج الجديدة وقنوات اليوتيوب ^_^
بالتوفيق


----------

